# breeding fish



## Fishboy2 (Jan 4, 2008)

i have only kept fish for 3 years and only had 3 tanks. i have managed to breed all my livebearers and convicts, kribensis frequently but i also have a pair of bristle nosed plecs at 4 inches which wont breed in my planted tank with cardinals in??? do you know why??

also i would like to have a go at breed angelfish and wandered how breeding them would compare to those i have allready breed?
thanks


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

The male bristle nose needs to have a cave that suits him. And, the female needs to like the cave well enough to lay her eggs.


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

driftwood is almost a must for breeding bristlenose


----------



## Fishboy2 (Jan 4, 2008)

there is driftwood for them


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

My bristlenose plecos have breeded twice now and both times, the female has chose a small plastic cave about 3 inches tall and 2 inches around. She only has about a dozen or so , maybe less at a time, probably because of the lack of room. I have driftwood and all, she keeps choosing the cave... I wish I knew more about them but I never planned for them to breed in the first place, just a pleasant surprise... Got some albino babies out of two standards too :thumb:


----------

